# brown bread, white pasta, white rice or white potatos



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

just wondered if anyone knows the G.I. of these foods??

everything healthy in my college canteen has 1 of these carbs in them (like chicken and pasta, chill con carne and rice, tuna sandwich, or cottage pie etc....), just wanted to know the Gi of these so I could make the best choice if i run out of things to take in myself (or i forget to pack something with me)

thanks


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 8, 2003)

Here is a website where you can find the GI of any food:

http://www.glycemicindex.com/

GI is important however keep in mind that the GI is based on eating those foods alone on an empty stomach, when you combine them with fat and protein it changes the GI of the meal and slows the absorbtion so don't get too caught up in it.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

YoungD if you are trying to cut then these carb choices are not optimal for cutting.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 8, 2003)

thanks NG and jodi


----------



## eck (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> YoungD if you are trying to cut then these carb choices are not optimal for cutting.



Getting off topic a little I suppose but I often hear people refer to a 'cutting phase' when they have finished a bulking phase. 

If a person is still struggling to get to that lowered bodyfat as a first goal, would this be considered cutting as well?

I have read the stickies on cutting. Are there also  other sources with how-to's and types of food one would go for?


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eck *_
> Getting off topic a little I suppose but I often hear people refer to a 'cutting phase' when they have finished a bulking phase.
> 
> If a person is still struggling to get to that lowered bodyfat as a first goal, would this be considered cutting as well?
> ...




There are many different degrees of cutting. There are times when people just want to lean down a little, drop  a little bodyfat for summer or a vacation and then there is a precontest cut which is a completely different animal and a much more extreme program.

Maybe we throw around the word cut too much?


----------

